# Escapist In the Hospital



## escapist (May 7, 2009)

Ok so Yes GEF I took it serious went to make an appointment to have my heart looked at, they sent me to the ER and the ER Said you are staying here.

I wish I could tell you all whats up, but I don't really know just yet. X-rays show an enlarged heart. I'm on a Nitro patch and some other stuff so we will see. I'll know more later.

I'm glad they gave me a bed with internet but no mouse makes navigation a pain in the butt.

- Escapist


----------



## escapist (May 7, 2009)

missaf said:


> Hoping you get some good information from the docs and you're feeling better soon.
> 
> I'm only 2.5 hours away if you need someone to come sit with you and translate the medical garbledy gook, k?



Thanks so far they haven't told me the results of a single test. But I got Dr. and Nurse friends on stand by. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2009)

Glad to hear you got in there Jeremy. After we chatted on YM, I was contemplating your situation, and it's good that you wet ahead and bit the bullet, so to speak. I, myself, am often guilty of procrastination, especially when it comes to medical issues.

Ron


----------



## warwagon86 (May 7, 2009)

damn man be safe and make sure all is ok

sending my angels dude and praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

What??! Dude, take care of yourself... lucky you have internet at least- I always go stir crazy in hospitals, so now you'll keep occupied.

Let us all know what happens... we're here.


----------



## steely (May 7, 2009)

I'm so glad you decided to take it seriously.It's so easy to push that doctor kind of thing to the back of your mind.I'm guilty of it myself.I hope everything turns out for the best.:happy:


----------



## mergirl (May 7, 2009)

Get well soon squire! xx


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 7, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## RentonBob (May 7, 2009)

I hope that everything works out ok. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## William (May 7, 2009)

Hey 

Hope that you get better soon!

William 





RentonBob said:


> I hope that everything works out ok. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## imfree (May 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers 
your way, Escapist, brother BHM.


----------



## cammy (May 7, 2009)

My prayers for the "best" diagnosis.


----------



## Tracii (May 7, 2009)

Sending positive energy your way E.


----------



## Weeze (May 7, 2009)

You crazy BHMs need to stop going to the hospital!!!

Fo' Rizzle.

Get better soon buddy


----------



## fat hiker (May 7, 2009)

Get well soon!

Hmm, an enlarged heart, and nitro - having been in the ER with a nitro patch once, I can tell you that nitro is used to relax the blood vessels and reduce blood pressure, increasing blood flow. (In fact, too much can cause the blood pressure to drop nearly to zero!). Increasing the blood flow reduces the chances of heart muscle damage, and can help get any clots that may have formed moving again. Did they give you a clot busting drug as well (usually given as one shot, intravenous, all at once)? A lot depends on why the heart is 'enlarged' - they used to think that any enlarged heart was dangerous, but now realise that for many folks, a heart of 'above average' size is normal - lots of runners even have 'enlarged' hearts, and I think nearly any big person who is moderately or more active will have an 'enlarged' heart - a bigger heart pumps more blood, and more blood is what you need if you are big and are charging around. As long as there's no fluid around that enlarged heart...

Anyway, enough 'stream on consciousness' on the ole ticker. My hospitalisation was for a rare, but hardly unknown condition, an infection of the heart muscle that caused clotting - looked for all the world like a classic heart attack until the test results came back and got put together. And infections are cureable, given time.

Relax - it helps the heart. (My relaxation in hospital was 'helped' by regular doses of sedative...) Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## chicken legs (May 7, 2009)

I'm so glad you finally went in :wubu::smitten:....

and thanks to everyone else who helped move a mountain....man..lol


----------



## Hole (May 7, 2009)

I hope that whatever it is, you'll be okay. Take care.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2009)

*subscribes*

I'm so glad you went Escapist. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Melian (May 7, 2009)

*hugs*

Remember, if they aren't telling you anything, it means they don't know - they are probably just being cautious. Hopefully it is something minor.

Don't make me come down there!


----------



## escapist (May 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody. Yeah they said that the enlarged heart may be normal for me. I'm still waiting for my cardiac stress test. I haven't eaten since midnight...and well U guys know I love to eat lol. They have to ship me to a different hospital that can "support my size". The Dr. came in to tell me and couldn't belive I'm near 500 lbs. he said he was expecting something different lol. I told him I used to workout and hike a lot. As Chicken Legs says all the time I'm a mixture of Dense fat and muscle.

Fat hiker: yeah it dropped my blood presure down to 104/56 at one point. I'm off the meds for the stress test, and now its climbing 163/88 now. Still better than it was when I came in.

I'm pretty possitive at this point. The meds helped my Edema go away, that was pretty bad, I don't know when the last time was my legs looked this small.

Thanks again, I'll keep ya'll updated.

- Escapist


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (May 7, 2009)

Awww omg hun I am so sorry...I'm very glad you wnet though. Ive been in and out recently too I really hope things get better for you. Havent talked to you in a while... sad to see this has happend'

like I said though...Im really happy you took it seriously. Take care, youll be in my thoughts


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 7, 2009)

I hope you get better soon Escapist. :]


----------



## Fangs (May 7, 2009)

I hope your heart size is normal. It would make sense for a 500 lb guy.
Glad to hear your legs are doing better. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## escapist (May 7, 2009)

I don't know people always said I had a big heart . Chicken Legs was great and came to see me early this morning. To bad not all nurses are FFA's hahahaha mmmmm no wait that would be bad, I would be making up reasons to go the hospital then lol.

All I know is I'm hitting a buffet when I get out of here lol, even if its just a salad bar, I'm all over it man!


----------



## tonynyc (May 7, 2009)

Just sending some positive thoughts- glad to hear you are getting better


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (May 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> I don't know people always said I had a big heart . Chicken Legs was great and came to see me early this morning. To bad not all nurses are FFA's hahahaha mmmmm no wait that would be bad, I would be making up reasons to go the hospital then lol.
> 
> All I know is I'm hitting a buffet when I get out of here lol, even if its just a salad bar, I'm all over it man!



You crazy SOB....lol and I know...hospital food is disgusting. lol my friends sneak me chipotle every so often when there. and for sure....you gotta like party lol.....dims gathering in Vegas? lol luvv ya lottz dear...hope u keep feeling better


----------



## escapist (May 7, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> You crazy SOB....lol and I know...hospital food is disgusting. lol my friends sneak me chipotle every so often when there. and for sure....you gotta like party lol.....dims gathering in Vegas? lol luvv ya lottz dear...hope u keep feeling better



Well I am quite amazed but the food here is awesome. I hear its cause its a Catholic hospital, they have been known to even serve beer and whine with dinner. Its a pretty hooked up place, state of the art and all this PC is my TV and everything on a Flat LCD Screen floating over my bed on an adjustable arm.


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2009)

Glad that so far things are going relatively smoothly, too bad you have to change hospitals though--sounds like that one has all the bells and whistles, too bad they also don't have the infrastructure for big patients!

Best of luck at getting out of hospitals altogether as soon as possible!


----------



## Esther (May 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're in the hospital, but glad you're getting the medical attention it sounds like you needed. Hope you can get outta there soon!


----------



## rabbitislove (May 7, 2009)

Feel better soon Jeremy 
We <3 you


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well I am quite amazed but the food here is awesome. I hear its cause its a Catholic hospital, they have been known to even serve beer and whine with dinner. Its a pretty hooked up place, state of the art and all this PC is my TV and everything on a Flat LCD Screen floating over my bed on an adjustable arm.



Well if you are good with the food and you have that stuff, then I guess you can stay awhile!! Just kiddin... even with all that, it isn't home. Glad you are getting the best treatment possible, and keep us all updated!


----------



## escapist (May 7, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Well if you are good with the food and you have that stuff, then I guess you can stay awhile!! Just kiddin... even with all that, it isn't home. Glad you are getting the best treatment possible, and keep us all updated!



Yeah Chicken Legs owes me a Date for this so I need to get out lol.

Honestly I can't wait to get out and get on a recovery program. Don't worry FFA's I'll have her take pics before I start dropping weight. For those of you who know me I can be pretty healthy and active at 320ish. I am still built like a lineman. ...I'm not sure home is to much better, I love this bed lol.


----------



## chicken legs (May 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> Yeah Chicken Legs owes me a Date for this so I need to get out lol.
> 
> Honestly I can't wait to get out and get on a recovery program. Don't worry FFA's I'll have her take pics before I start dropping weight. For those of you who know me I can be pretty healthy and active at 320ish. I am still built like a lineman. ...I'm not sure home is to much better, I love this bed lol.



lol nothing like dangling tickets to the new Star Trek movie and dinner to get people going...

tough love bitches...lol


Oh wait...thats considered a bribe..oh well whatever works..


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (May 7, 2009)

Hey sorry to hear that, what prompted you to go the ER? I've dealt with something similar. Had a freak case of Atrial Fibrillation. (Generally only happens in older people) They had no idea what caused it but was a very scary situation for me.


----------



## RentonBob (May 7, 2009)

So glad to hear you're doing better and that your spirits are high


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> I'm pretty possitive at this point. *The meds helped my Edema go away, *that was pretty bad, I don't know when the last time was my legs looked this small.
> 
> Thanks again, I'll keep ya'll updated.
> 
> - Escapist




Sorry to hear that you are hospitalized but glad that you went. That edema is a real bitch....and it sometimes takes me awhile to realize it's happened to me. I missed my BP meds one day this weekend because I hadn't had a chance to pick it up at the pharmacy. I realized that evening that it was getting a bit hard to move my toes and fingers.......they were swollen up with the water retention. 
I'm guessing they are going to put you on some meds.......be religious with them. Take them at the same time every day. I started out with just a diuretic at first but eventually had to start taking a calcium blocker last year. My bp spikes were scary then.....you start becoming more aware of it quicker after being on meds a while. I went almost four weeks with a bad headache while they played trial and error on the medication. I am on a generic brand calcium blocker called lisinipril. It doesn't play around...it took me several weeks to get used to it in the beginning....as far as not feeling it's effects daily. 
I cannot drink grapefruit juice while taking that med because the combination can make my pressure too low.

I hear you on that salad bar....YUM! 

Please keep us posted...hope they get you back on your feet soon


----------



## escapist (May 7, 2009)

Update: 

Ok I got an ultrasound done. My heart may not be to big just yet. Its just now starting to register as having thick walls. As it was explained to me there is no fixing that, but I can keep it from getting worse. Apparently the fact that I've been rather athletic in the past is part of the deal. They want more test cause my back pain and numbness in my hands can be related.

Man these guys dot every "i" and cross every "t".

......And hey they were just any Tickets, We are Talking IMAX Baby!


----------



## escapist (May 7, 2009)

missaf said:


> Where's the new IMAX in Vegas anyway? I'm still pissed about the Luxor one being gone.



Pretty sure there is more than one but I'm going to hit the one at the Palms. That is where I saw X-men 3 and Spider-man 3. I just dig the Palms, I tend to hang out there often.


----------



## goofy girl (May 7, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (May 7, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well I am quite amazed but the food here is awesome. I hear its cause its a Catholic hospital, they have been known to even serve beer and whine with dinner. Its a pretty hooked up place, state of the art and all this PC is my TV and everything on a Flat LCD Screen floating over my bed on an adjustable arm.



wow....I officially hate you. Although I'm 18, because Im still in HS I get to go to childrens hospitals woohoo...first off its depressing...I'm old as heck and these lil kids that are sick make me sad :'( 

plus....theres like 3 channels nickelodeon, cartoon network and pbs...need I say more??? Imagine a month of that and rly bad food lol

but I am rly happy youre doing better still! wish I could drop by with a get well soon card.... but um heres an internet hug! *huuuuuuggggggzzzz*


----------



## olwen (May 7, 2009)

Sorry about your heart trouble dude. Glad to know it's not as bad as it could have been. Take it easy for a while. You know the kind of takin it easy I'm talkin bout too.  LOL.


----------



## escapist (May 8, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> wow....I officially hate you. Although I'm 18, because Im still in HS I get to go to childrens hospitals woohoo...first off its depressing...I'm old as heck and these lil kids that are sick make me sad :'(
> 
> plus....theres like 3 channels nickelodeon, cartoon network and pbs...need I say more??? Imagine a month of that and rly bad food lol
> 
> but I am rly happy youre doing better still! wish I could drop by with a get well soon card.... but um heres an internet hug! *huuuuuuggggggzzzz*



Man I don't know what your problem is. I'm all over Fairy Odd Parents, Spongebob, and whatnot. Internet hugs work. I'd give U one back but you would get all tangled up in the wires crazyness all over me.

I would quote reply more of you guys but its really a pain in the but with the setup I have here.....man if only one of you could bring me a sandwhich....


----------



## BarbBBW (May 8, 2009)

sending you hugs and kisses !! get better hun!


----------



## Cors (May 8, 2009)

Glad to hear that you're feeling better. Keep us posted! 

Sending hugs and well wishes your way.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (May 8, 2009)

escapist said:


> Man I don't know what your problem is. I'm all over Fairy Odd Parents, Spongebob, and whatnot. Internet hugs work. I'd give U one back but you would get all tangled up in the wires crazyness all over me.
> 
> I would quote reply more of you guys but its really a pain in the but with the setup I have here.....man if only one of you could bring me a sandwhich....



lol I'm a Law and Order freak and if I miss the VH1 "Reality" TV Line-up I FREAK.....its horribly addicting T.T

and lol we understand....get better lol, thats all we want from you bro. And hey...keep us posted on how those other tests go.


----------



## kinkykitten (May 8, 2009)

Awww! Hope you make a speedy recovery and the nurses treat you well! If not, I can get on a plane... I'm good at nursing lol :happy:

Take care! x


----------



## escapist (May 8, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Awww! Hope you make a speedy recovery and the nurses treat you well! If not, I can get on a plane... I'm good at nursing lol :happy:
> 
> Take care! x



lol I'm not sur that is helping lol. With an offer like that I woudn't mind staying a bit longer hehehe. I took a pic but have no way of posting it just yet. I'm gearing up for my stress test right now. I'm so tired of this starving me thing. They starve me all day and I pig out right before midnight. Chicken Legs was awesome brought me subway sandwiches and stuff. I think this is m last day. I'll write after I know more.

(great now I'm picturing my faviorte FFA's in nursing outfits)


----------



## Santaclear (May 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Get well soon, Escapist.


----------



## swordchick (May 8, 2009)

I hope that everything goes well for you, Escapist. I am so glad that chicken legs is there for you.


----------



## escapist (May 8, 2009)

well the Cardiac Stress Test was fun! Felt so crazy, kind of like when your in an airplane taking off and you get squished in your seat. Yeah my whole body felt like that. So far things are looking good I think. No final word yet. I think once I'm out of here and on meds I'll be back to working out and getting in shape in no time. 

To all the new posters and those watching, thanks again
- Me


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 8, 2009)

escapist said:


> well the Cardiac Stress Test was fun! Felt so crazy, kind of like when your in an airplane taking off and you get squished in your seat. Yeah my whole body felt like that. So far things are looking good I think. No final word yet. I think once I'm out of here and on meds I'll be back to working out and getting in shape in no time.
> 
> To all the new posters and those watching, thanks again
> - Me



*Taps on the glass* You're like our favorite goldfish now.


----------



## chicken legs (May 8, 2009)

lol i think its time to feed my goldfish


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> lol i think its time to feed my goldfish



SO damn hot.... stress test is over.... hmmmm!!! LOL 

I am extremely envious this night, but it couldn't happen to a better guy. I know where I'd rather be, but if I was, I'd be in endless trouble. Go have fun, you two!!!


----------



## escapist (May 9, 2009)

LOL U guys. Yeah the goldfish has been fed heheh-heh. Some lab results are in. Bloodwork basicaly says I'm a very healthy big guy who was probably just stressed out. HDL, LDL, all that very good, the only negitives were the high blood preasure and the thickening heart. Meds can fix that, and I plan to get back on my workout. I'll say my first goal s to get back to 400, I'll chill when I get t 350 or 300. They are going to give me a list of blood preasure levels to watch for when I'm working out.

I'm excited, on more day of test and I should be done. They will be by in the morning to inject me with the radiation tracer.


----------



## Melian (May 9, 2009)

escapist said:


> LOL U guys. Yeah the goldfish has been fed heheh-heh. Some lab results are in. Bloodwork basicaly says I'm a very healthy big guy who was probably just stressed out. HDL, LDL, all that very good, the only negitives were the high blood preasure and the thickening heart. Meds can fix that, and I plan to get back on my workout. I'll say my first goal s to get back to 400, I'll chill when I get t 350 or 300. They are going to give me a list of blood preasure levels to watch for when I'm working out.
> 
> I'm excited, on more day of test and I should be done. They will be by in the morning to inject me with the radiation tracer.



Awesome. I'm so glad that you're doing well!

When you start working out, don't be too hardcore about it, ok? You have enlarged heart muscle *probably* because you are so big. The heart grows when it has to pump blood against a higher pressure or even larger surface area, so don't overwork it too much.

:kiss2: Feel better.


----------



## MasterShake (May 9, 2009)

Good to hear, Escapist! Sounds like you have a pretty good girl taking care of you too!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

escapist said:


> LOL U guys. Yeah the goldfish has been fed heheh-heh. Some lab results are in. Bloodwork basicaly says I'm a very healthy big guy who was probably just stressed out. HDL, LDL, all that very good, the only negitives were the high blood preasure and the thickening heart. Meds can fix that, and I plan to get back on my workout. I'll say my first goal s to get back to 400, I'll chill when I get t 350 or 300. They are going to give me a list of blood preasure levels to watch for when I'm working out.
> 
> I'm excited, on more day of test and I should be done. They will be by in the morning to inject me with the radiation tracer.



things are going well it seems!! so very happy to hear that!! keep on keeping!!


----------



## escapist (May 9, 2009)

Melian said:


> Awesome. I'm so glad that you're doing well!
> 
> When you start working out, don't be too hardcore about it, ok? You have enlarged heart muscle *probably* because you are so big. The heart grows when it has to pump blood against a higher pressure or even larger surface area, so don't overwork it too much.
> 
> :kiss2: Feel better.



First off, I feel great, my average reading now is 130ish/55-70ish (on meds). They are pretty much telling me I can have at it and get back to getting "in shape" (round is a shape right?). No I don't want to grow my heart but with the right diet and exersize I know I can drop 80 lbs in 4-5 months. Chicken is hinting she would like to see me at 350 and benching 350 again. I susspect I can get there by the end of the year easy. I would really like to have enough off by the end of summer that I can still go do some of the hiking and stuff I love.

Almost done, should be out in a few hours, got my radioactive tracer in me already.

**** Giant Bear Hugs you all ****


----------



## RentonBob (May 9, 2009)

Glad to hear you're doing good buddy! Hope to see you and Chicken soon


----------



## olwen (May 9, 2009)

Yay! Glad you're okay.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (May 9, 2009)

get well soon mate!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2009)

Lol, your blood pressure is better than mine is...on meds. You outweigh me by around 200 lbs, too. It isn't all weight....it's heredity, too. That doesn't mean don't try a healthier lifestyle......just saying some of it IS luck of the draw.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 9, 2009)

hope all well with you...


----------



## warwagon86 (May 9, 2009)

good to hear J dude

be safe and who knows our paths may cross in the summer


----------



## escapist (May 10, 2009)

Well everybody I'm out, Thanks for reading and being there with me, it was great to have you guys to post to at 4am from a hospital bed. 

Short end of story I do have to loose weight. I am of course more focused on fitness (I know that will annoy "them" the Dr.'s) but that's just how I am. Arteries look good, Heart looks good just a little on the thick side, Liver is well um...BAD but I kinda knew that. So I will be heading from SSBHM-Land to BHM-Land soon. I doubt I'll ever be a "Small" man seeing as how I'm just big and 6'3"-4"ish anyways. My exit weight from the hospital was 486 if I remember correctly. my goal is to be in the 420's by the end of summer, and near 350's by X-mass. Wish me luck.



warwagon86 said:


> good to hear J dude
> 
> be safe and who knows our paths may cross in the summer


Looking forward to it. I have some Exotic Dancer Friends I have been training as "Wing-women for hire" to help in field. So that or just going out and having a blast it should be fun. Personally I have the most fun, when I just go out and see what kind of trouble I can bring to me and end up in by morning :happy:


----------



## Uriel (May 10, 2009)

escapist said:


> Short end of story I do have to loose weight. I am of course more focused on fitness (I know that will annoy "them" the Dr.'s) but that's just how I am.



When I was in the hospital recently,for the dislocated patella. Oh, I'm recovering from a dislocated patella, if I didn't say so...

The Vascular specialist checked my knee and legs to see if there was possibly a blood clot, or some issue with my arteries. She actually seemed annoyed/let down that my cholesterol was excellent, and my arteries were clean and clear. Doesn't always fit their (Medical folks) view of 'fat people'. Hehehe...

Glad to hear that you are doing better.


Uriel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2009)

I wish you luck....and I'm glad you're home


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2009)

Well I guess we're going to have to mess around and put somebody else in the hospital if we want to keep the fun stuff going around here.  Glad to hear you're out and back on the street Escapist. I'm still going to be waiting around here for that picture proof though.


----------



## olwen (May 10, 2009)

Glad to hear you're on your way home dude. I'm sure you ruined a hot nurse for other men. Shame on you.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 10, 2009)

escapist said:


> Looking forward to it. I have some Exotic Dancer Friends I have been training as "Wing-women for hire" to help in field. So that or just going out and having a blast it should be fun. Personally I have the most fun, when I just go out and see what kind of trouble I can bring to me and end up in by morning :happy:



Haha good to hear well our plans at the minute all mention Vegas so me and the boys going to sort it in next couple of months


----------



## Wanderer (May 11, 2009)

Sorry to come in late, but glad everything went well, Escapist. Heh... you're looking to lose, and I'm still trying to gain. (Back up to 250 as of my last weighing.) Want to send me all the food you don't eat? :eat1:


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 11, 2009)

It's been a month; any updates? Hope you're still doing well!


----------



## escapist (Jun 11, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> It's been a month; any updates? Hope you're still doing well!



I've moved locations, working on de-stressing, joined a gym, working on some lifestyle changes. Swimming 45 minutes at a time a few times a week for the first while. Getting back into serious fitness training. Changing my diet, working on cutting down salt, going out, and whatever else I can. Its hard living in Vegas so many great places to eat!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2009)

escapist said:


> I've moved locations, working on de-stressing, joined a gym, working on some lifestyle changes. Swimming 45 minutes at a time a few times a week for the first while. Getting back into serious fitness training. Changing my diet, working on cutting down salt, going out, and whatever else I can. Its hard living in Vegas so many great places to eat!



*
Congrats for u Escapist: are you also getting back to doing Aikijujutsu, Tai Chi and Chi Gong ?

*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2009)

escapist said:


> I've moved locations, working on de-stressing, joined a gym, working on some lifestyle changes. Swimming 45 minutes at a time a few times a week for the first while. Getting back into serious fitness training. Changing my diet, working on cutting down salt, going out, and whatever else I can. Its hard living in Vegas so many great places to eat!



Good for you. Those lifestyle changes DO make a difference. I went to the Dr yesterday- she had cut my BP med in half a few weeks ago...yesterday she took me off of it. I now only take the diuretic but no more calcium blocker. I attribute all of this to my regular walking I have been doing for six months. 

You can take control and make it better on your own....just thought you should know


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 13, 2009)

Escapist,

I give you alot of credit. Honestly, anyone who is willing to exercise, eat right and all that good stuff has my respect.

I couldn't do it myself, even if something medically were to happen (family and friends are aware of this, arent exactly supportive of my decision though). If anything did happen, I probably would just take meds (my physician is aware of this too).

At any rate, glad your here and alive!


----------

